# I'm speechless



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think it's a good thing.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I guess whatever it takes to keep 'em from going over to the dark side.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not surprised by this. Burton is a company. If they can flip boards by using an attractive marketing strategy directed at young girls (probably more directed at moms and dads trying to stoke their kids in snowboarding), then so be it. We're you just as shocked by Star Wars boards?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Burton has always had deals with Disney. Started with toy story and star wars, now it looks like Marvel and Frozen. I'm assuming next year back to the new Star Wars.

Though I actually prefer the older monster top sheet that my son had on his chopper.

Of all of them Frozen seems actually sort of fitting. Don't really see an issue. Choppers are great little boards for small kids to start out on.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Whatever gets the kids boarding instead of skiing I'm all good with!

Celtek does Wu-tang, Dunkin Donuts and basketball. People wear jersey's over their jackets. Or how about the infamous banana suit, I see that thing at the mountain a lot.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Custom55 said:


> This ? Really ?
> 
> Burton.com | Burton Snowboards :facepalm1:


let it go man, let it go


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

If Burton made a star wars snowboard for adults.... id buy that thing in a heartbeat.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

powderjunkie said:


> If Burton made a star wars snowboard for adults.... id buy that thing in a heartbeat.


It wouldn't surprise me. The only marketing machine bigger than Lucas is Disney, combine the two and the skies the limit. I mean ANA is theming 3 planes as Star Wars for some reason.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

It all seems very Mickey Mouse to me.:laughat2:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

For real though, my daughter would rock the shit out of that if I let her.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

If there'd be a "the last unicorn" snowboard I'd buy it! 
K, if it'd come in a decent size, that is :laugh: 
*sigh* favourite most seen movie... next to Alien and Alien vs. Predator... hmmm, I'd also get an "Alien" board... :dunno: ooooh... could I have an alienunicorn one?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I want a Onsie with the Japanese Beetle out of Blue Racer, printed all over it!!!!!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> *sigh* favourite most seen movie... next to Alien and Alien vs. Predator... hmmm, I'd also get an "Alien" board... :dunno: ooooh... could I have an alienunicorn one?


Oh oh oh, Alien Alien Alien, please pretty please with cherry on top. Giger-themed boards. Enough said. Damn, if I believed in custom topsheets I'd put out my own line already.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Noreaster said:


> Oh oh oh, Alien Alien Alien, please pretty please with cherry on top. Giger-themed boards. Enough said. Damn, if I believed in custom topsheets I'd put out my own line already.


+1


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

If Burton does have a deal with Star Wars, they would be idiots if they don't make some boards with Star Wars graphics next season.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay, I'll settle for an Anon Wookiee Helmet then!!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Custom55 said:


> This ? Really ?
> 
> Burton.com | Burton Snowboards :facepalm1:


What's wrong with this?
I think it's actually super cool.

Is there a link to boy themes?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I would rock a pink frozen onezy...don't care if they think I'm an idiot...they would be stupefied and stay out of my way :hairy:

but yeah...whatever gets the wee gals out there...because eventually/hopefully they will progress out of the Disney phase to being a shredette.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

How funny would it be if in 5 years we're all talking about the frozen bump saving snowboarding.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> but yeah...whatever gets the wee gals out there...because eventually/hopefully they will progress out of the Disney phase to being a shredette.


.. and enter a hello kitty phase and begin to wear pink pants. 
uhm... wait a moment... 
:facepalm1::laugh:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> .. and enter a hello kitty phase and begin to wear pink pants.
> uhm... wait a moment...
> :facepalm1::laugh:


I think the Vans encore girls boots have been hello kitty for years.

World domination is pretty much her goal.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I am ok with Marvel and Disney colabs.

What I dont like in burton outerwear is their plain Ak jackets and pants. All of them 2L, 3L. Why cant they add a few more designs and colors to them.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

*omgnw*



neni said:


> .. and enter a hello kitty phase and begin to wear pink pants.
> uhm... wait a moment...
> :facepalm1::laugh:





wrathfuldeity said:


> I would rock a pink frozen onezy...don't care if they think I'm an idiot...they would be stupefied and stay out of my way :hairy:
> 
> but yeah...whatever gets the wee gals out there...because eventually/hopefully they will progress out of the Disney phase to being a shredette.


All around awesome!!! I had no idea these existed, laughing so hard right now... we call my mini me (age 7) "the Pink Bullet" lmao :grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Okay, I'll settle for an Anon Wookiee Helmet then!!!!!


...with an Ewok version for the kiddies?


----------

